# VFS show up before appointment date



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,

The result for my visa has been with VFS since FEb 9 2021, but my appointment is march 16, 2021.
Is it possible for me to just show up with my appointment letter on an earlier date?

I need the visa result to further process other items.

Thanks for you help guy, this forum is really a blessing.

Cheers.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PRPWarrior said:


> Hi,
> 
> The result for my visa has been with VFS since FEb 9 2021, but my appointment is march 16, 2021.
> Is it possible for me to just show up with my appointment letter on an earlier date?
> ...


What I have seen at VFS Rivonia is that there are 2 queues outside. The one is for people on time and awaiting their appointments. And the other is for people who missed their appointments etc. The prioritise those on the first queue and accomodate the others on the other queue if there is a gap. So if you a patient, you can go and take a chance. Also explaining you situation very nicely to the staff there works sometimes


----------

